# Dendrobates Histrionicus?



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I saw this beautiful frog in an ad for a herp show in an old magazine. The harlequin dart frog is hard to find now a days. Does anyone here keep it? Are they easy to care for? How big do they get? Are they hard to breed? How much would it cost to buy one? I would post a want ad for them, but it won't work with this old computer. If you here or someone you know sells these, please contact me cause I'm dying to get one. 

Thanks-
Nick


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/37779-frog-info-d-hist-white-leg.html

Good luck


----------

